# pb flat



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

caught a 32 out of salt fork last night


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

NIce fish!! Got the head of a 45#er,but skinny from there down,I'd like to have seen that fish before the spawn! Congrats on the personal best!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Definately a nice fish, I too would say it lost quite a bit of weight during the spawn, but a great fish none the less!


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice fish..


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Wowy nice cat good job!!!!


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

WTG, nice fish!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

NICE FLATTIE...........CONGRATS !!! 

i lost a big one out at salt fork about 3 weeks ago !!


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks guys.to be honest,got him juggin.i had never done it and one of my friends wanted me to try it.it was fun,something i will do again,not too often,as i would rather catch them on rod and reel.

been a while since i caught a fish like that.he sure got ahold of my fingers.we snapped a few pics and put him back in to fight another day.hopefully the next person has the same respect for him.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

*CONGRATS HUNTED!!!!*

Nice PB


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice fish, we stay in the cabins alot very nice lake and a very nice area, my son and I dont catch fish like that though


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

find one of them nice coves with some old wood in them,use some bluegills for bait.and some patience.


----------

